
Sodium Hydride - peter_d_sherman
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sodium_hydride
======
peter_d_sherman
Excerpts:

"Inverse sodium hydride"

"A very unusual situation occurs in a compound dubbed "inverse sodium
hydride", which contains Na− and H+ ions. Na− is an alkalide, and this
compound differs from ordinary sodium hydride in having a much higher energy
content due to the net displacement of two electrons from hydrogen to sodium.
A derivative of this "inverse sodium hydride" arises in the presence of the
base adamanzane. This molecule irreversibly encapsulates the H+ and shields it
from interaction with the alkalide Na−.[8] Theoretical work has suggested that
even an unprotected protonated tertiary amine complexed with the sodium
alkalide might be metastable under certain solvent conditions, though the
barrier to reaction would be small and finding a suitable solvent might be
difficult.[9]"

But perhaps more imporantly:

"Hydrogen storage"

"Although not commercially significant sodium hydride has been proposed for
_hydrogen storage for use in fuel cell vehicles_.

In one experimental implementation, plastic pellets containing NaH are crushed
in the presence of water to release the hydrogen. One challenge with this
technology is the regeneration of NaH from the NaOH.[13]"

